# San Fernando Valley Meet.....Why not?



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey guys,

I've been thinking about this long and hard, and I think that we should have a SFV meet. There are almost never any meets around here, so I figure its time for a change. For a date, I'm thinking about the 25th and for location, its between sherman oaks castle and that park that's off woodman & magnolia (forget its name.) Anyways, all of this is still flexible, both date and location, but I'd really like to set this up. BTW, the meet will be open to all non-a**hole nissans (others depending on car/person) and non-sfv people as well, which basically means, come if you're not gonna hate or be ricey. Hope to see you there guys.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey im down to go let me know whats up but if u do change the date make sure its not the 22nd of November cuz im throwing a BBQ that day.......


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sounds good to me boris lets go ahead and do it but we have to have our meet first to meet this guys who wana get in first. how does that sound


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually, I was going for the 22nd, but if anyone's down for the 15th we could do it then


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

i think the 15th is cool and are u coming down on sunday u dont have to have the 240 to come down and meet the new guys.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wish i could be there.. i miss alot of my friends over in cali.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea to me, I love these get-togethers. What are we doing for food?

Liuspeed, how is Texas treating you? At least you can breathe over there...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

we should me up at in-and-out or something so we can get some grub while we are there


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

the 15th would be perfect 3 days b4 my bday woot woot


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

How about sun the 16th. Any opinions/words on that, as that was suggested


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

texas is great everything so nice here and so relaxing.

i can breathe relax and gas prices are so outrageously cheap !

CHEVRON PREMIUM MOST EXPENSIVE FOR 93 OCTANE IS 1.63 A GALLON !!!! 

THAT THE MOST EXPENSIVE TOO !! there are some places that go for 1.43 for PREMIUM !! 

but miss alot of my homies in cali . hope u guys have a blast and wish i can be there


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

sweet good to hear esh. but getting back to the meet lets doit on either day but if its saturday lets doit at night cus i work during the day and i dont get of till 6pm.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

either day is fine, just lemme know.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok Guys, meet's going down on the 16th at Van Nuys Sherman Oaks Park if GTPRO decides to (can) finish my car by the 15th. If not, the 22, but I hope for this weekend. Here's the address, its close to both the 101 and 405 freeways:

Van Nuys/Sherman Oaks Park
14201 Huston St
Sherman Oaks,
California 91423

Hope to see you there


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Sweet lets do it this weekend anyways hopefully my car will be running by then too.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

hey guys, im trying to get the sunday off to go. it's been a while since our last meet.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

who's going for sure so far


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Myself, of course. There's other people from other forums, so what's here is far from everyone who's going.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *Myself, of course. There's other people from other forums, so what's here is far from everyone who's going. *


 I wish I could go...but I have work  Hey boris, you gonna show up in the Pontiac again?

BTW, the grill is yours.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Guys, its going down at 2 pm, and its going to be the 16th whether I get my car back or not.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

hey Boris, is there a specific part of the park where we'll met? how many parking lots does the place have?


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Woohoo! I'm there. What's the deal for food? BYOF?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The Place we'll meet up is in the main parking lot off Huston. It has enough spots for the car that will be coming, don't worry. As for food, its a WFIO (We'll figure it out,) but probably we'll hit up in-n-out


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

I'll see if I'm done helping a friend move to a new place and I'll try to make it 

BTW, I posted the meet info on www.B15sentra.net and http://forums.thevboard.com/


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks for that SentraFi, very nice man


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

:fluffy: hey whats going on g uys and gals.....im new to this forum thing....well i have been looking for all those sr20 and ka owners out there, ever since i bought this sentra i have been hooked,, i was wondering if it would be chill if me and a few nissan friends of mine rolled over to your little meeting??
well let me know....peace


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

:fluffy: hey im there i just got my car running again so ill be there. who else is gonna go?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok Guys, here's the list of people going with corresponding forums (btw, I'm taking a cue from Ry here in this idea). Now there will probably be non-forum people that these guys will bring (and maybe myself), but this is the forum total. BTW, correct me if I'm wrong or if you want to be added to the list.

Vodka (myself)
Lisa (nissanforums)
wicked (sr20deforums)
NismoXR (nissanforums
rsenal200sx (nissanforums)
Scrubnick (nissanforums)
thatguy (nissanforums)
SentraFi (nissanforums/vboard/b15)
Cali240sxdrifter (zilvia)
japboy06 (zilvia)
brokenben, not sure but sounds like it (zilvia)
95240tee (zilvia)
Zero-s13 (nico)
ThaiBruin (altimas.net)
Ihatepigs (altimas.net)
cnynracer1, correct me if I'm wrong (sr20forums)
se_nismo (sr20forums)
5150-SER (sr2forums)
calidrifter ,late (240sxforums)
brian (240sxforums)
AJRacer805 (Nissanforums)

If anybody wants to be added to the list, I will be more than glad to do it.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

*Sweet*

sweet man hopefully we will have a good turnout not like the last time huh lol.
but hey boris how is ur car coming along. are they going to have ur car done. 
just got my altrenator put in yesterday and im up and running again so ill be there in my car this time. :cheers: :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

at 2pm eh? hmm im scheduled to work 10-2:30 that day, it takes 47mins(less at 90mph ) maybe i can skip work like at 1 and still make it.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

who is bringing the brew?????? i have 2 kegs if anyone has ends on filling em up
:cheers:


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

What if it rains? Everyone still going?


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

scrubnick said:


> What if it rains? Everyone still going?


Well the weather forecast says AM showers, meet is at 2PM.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

and as of yet, its clear as a fox outside, and it looks like it wont be raining.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

I'll be there but since I dont know anyone Im gonna look like an idiot


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

yea im not going to know anybody either.....so if you guys see a little white sentra se-r with a ghetto looking grill....hit me up


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey sweet turnout yesterday we will hit u guys up when the next meet is gonna be for those of u guys who wana meet up next time we will have some grub so we will hit u guys back up.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Ya some nice rides showed up, Nissan and otherwise 

Anybody know the email address of the guy with the Silver SE-R Spec V? He gave it to me but I can't read his writing!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sorry I didn't make it earlier. I was installing my center console and it took forever. better late than never.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> sorry I didn't make it earlier. I was installing my center console and it took forever. better late than never.


OMG...you found a center console for your B13?? Damnit, I've been looking for one for ages...and I remember talking to you about it as well, haha. Anyways, I hope you enjoy it. Oh yeah, I finally heard from Dany, I finally heard from Dany, he gots a 04 SpecV now and made a post about on the B15sentra.net forums in the general discussion.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

Here's two photos I took at the meet.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

Sweet cool pix.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=37532

who's going to this?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> OMG...you found a center console for your B13?? Damnit, I've been looking for one for ages...and I remember talking to you about it as well, haha. Anyways, I hope you enjoy it. Oh yeah, I finally heard from Dany, I finally heard from Dany, he gots a 04 SpecV now and made a post about on the B15sentra.net forums in the general discussion.


Walter,
we're selling the consoles.  along with the tsuru fronts, tails, and floor mats. I still can't get through to dany. let him know that I still have his intake!


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

Its been so long since i have been to this site...I had forgotten about it.Im mainly at thevboard or b15...Anyway, just to let all u nissan owners in the valley know..that there are car meets on Reseda and Devonshire every thursday night.It;s all a bunch of cars, mainly honduhs.Only nissans are the se-r's that i hang with.Would be nice to see more nissans out here.Hope u guys come through.People start to show at 830pm


----------

